# Hong Kong vs Melbourne



## Johnson79

Hi,

I was hoping you might be able to offer some advice regarding Hong Kong.

I have been offered a two year contract to HK through my UK company. I have never been to HK but have heard great things about it. My monthly salary in HK would be $43k, on top I would receive a £12k monthly housing allowance and medical insurance.

I have also been offered a two year contract to Melbourne, which offers a better salary (approx £10k net per annum better than the HK offer). I know this would give me a good life as I spent a year in Australia after Uni so know it reasonably well.

However I am attracted to HK. I am a 31 year old single guy, and have read/been told that HK is a lot of fun.

However would appreciate peoples thoughts in terms of whether I am stupid to turn down a better salary for a new experience/fun nightlife but potentially stressful working environment!

Appreciate any thoughts...


----------



## ChungyUK

Johnson79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping you might be able to offer some advice regarding Hong Kong.
> 
> I have been offered a two year contract to HK through my UK company. I have never been to HK but have heard great things about it. My monthly salary in HK would be $43k, on top I would receive a £12k monthly housing allowance and medical insurance.
> 
> I have also been offered a two year contract to Melbourne, which offers a better salary (approx £10k net per annum better than the HK offer). I know this would give me a good life as I spent a year in Australia after Uni so know it reasonably well.
> 
> However I am attracted to HK. I am a 31 year old single guy, and have read/been told that HK is a lot of fun
> 
> However would appreciate peoples thoughts in terms of whether I am stupid to turn down a better salary for a new experience/fun nightlife but potentially stressful working environment!
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts...


As a British born chinese guy who regularly goes to Hong Kong every year I would say HK is a extremely attractive option. I love going to HK as there is so much to do and so many places to see. It's amazing and it's such a small island but yet you always see/experience different places.

I can't speak of Australia as I've never been there but HK would be worth your wild. General prices on things are cheap and tax rate is low compare to many other major countries. Shops for example shut very late, and evening time is always buzzing with people enjoying themselves. I can't stress enough that HK is a truly special place...and someone in your position and going for the 1st time you'll be blown away.


----------



## JWilliamson

What do you really want? Small island or big one? Crowds of people or less crowds, city life or outdoor life? Try both. JW


----------



## rosaH

I vote for Aus, HK is the worse place to live, so busy, pollution, expensive!


----------



## dunmovin

rosaH said:


> I vote for Aus, HK is the worse place to live, so busy, pollution, expensive!


you must have had a bad experience in HK. I was there for 13 years and mostly loved it. However I liked Melb anytime I visited.

For the OP....you´ll never know what HK is like unless you try it.


----------



## rosaH

dunmovin said:


> you must have had a bad experience in HK. I was there for 13 years and mostly loved it. However I liked Melb anytime I visited.
> 
> For the OP....you´ll never know what HK is like unless you try it.


My partner lived in HK for 13 years same as you but he didnt like it at all . Me, I visited HK lots of times and sometimes stay there for about 6 months, I dont feel I like it at all. Anyway it depends on person


----------



## JWilliamson

True the main issue with me after living in HK for the past 3.5 years is the pollution. I am talking about Central, Causeway bay and Kowloon areas. JW


----------



## kingrulzuk

JWilliamson said:


> What do you really want? Small island or big one? Crowds of people or less crowds, city life or outdoor life? Try both. JW


JW you are right try both 
i have been in HK and MEL and i loved it all the way

GOOD LUCK


----------



## anniegh

Having lived in both cities, I like both for different reasons. If you are worried about pollution in HK, then there are choices, albeit a bit further from the main part of the city. HK has a lot more greenery /green spaces than you think.


Two things that are for HK: lower tax rates & HK is pretty much 1/2 way to everywhere travelling wise.


----------



## JWilliamson

I agree if you move further away and not be living in the city you will find greenery but then you wont be really living in Hong Kong. JW


----------

